# Blood in the corner of my rabbit's eye??



## thetwobunnies (Jan 14, 2013)

So when I first got my female bunny, it looked like she scratched the corner of her eye (will post a picture) and I just thought oh she scratched herself, but it's gotten much worse now... There's some blood on her fur and also in the corner in her and its been a couple months, is it possible she just keeps on scratching it? I keep both my rabbits nails trimmed down regularly. She lives with another rabbit and they are getting along, there has never been a fight or anything - at least when I'm around which is pretty much always since I have no life LOL but yeah. 
I went to the vet like a few days after I got her and then every week for around 3 weeks after that for her ivermectin treatments because she had mites - she is now cured of mites. I did ask about the red dot and the vet said it was most likely a scratch. She is VERY rabbit savvy, I love her she is on the list of approved rabbit vets. 
There doesn't seem to be a lot of grooming going on between my rabbits - I saw my younger one grooming my older one ONCE, but then again I don't pay too much attention to them when they are out. 

Anyone have any ideas? What should I do? If you look carefully you can see some red on her fur, near her eye (not the big red dot but very faint blood on her fur) The first picture is like the picture I took the day I got her and noticed it, and the last 3 are ones I took 5 minutes ago


----------



## missyscove (Jan 14, 2013)

If it has been going on for several months, I would be concerned it might be a problem with, say, her tear ducts. I would definitely ask the vet about it again.


----------



## thetwobunnies (Jan 14, 2013)

I will definitely contact my vet, I am actually looking to get her spayed soon, and will be going to a different vet for that (not that I don't trust the vet she is currently going to now, but for a couple of reasons) Thanks!


----------

